# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  хочу найти друзей

## darkwood

:Frown: неплохо было бы найти человека с которым можно было бы поговорить, поделится проблемами, выслушать, помочь и т.д. коротко говоря друга, который бы не предал... :EEK!:

----------


## Attacka

> неплохо было бы найти человека с которым можно было бы поговорить, поделится проблемами, выслушать, помочь и т.д. коротко говоря друга, который бы не предал...


 А что значит "не предал"?

----------


## neji

и как можно предать в интернетах?

----------


## _lamer

> и как можно предать в интернетах?


   Ну, допустим, снялся ты в порно-видео, дал ссылку человеку, а он/она взял(а) и давай всем показывать, кому ни  попадя. Вроде и гадко, и приятно, а всё равно предательство!

----------


## darkwood

> Ну, допустим, снялся ты в порно-видео, дал ссылку человеку, а он/она взял(а) и давай всем показывать, кому ни  попадя. Вроде и гадко, и приятно, а всё равно предательство!


 ахаха )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## darkwood

> и как можно предать в интернетах?


 ну, можно всякую гадость человеку сделать даже через инет. 
да и не предал...это так...надоело...пообщаются, выскажут все...поможешь и тебя нах* посылают и ты не нужен больше

----------


## darkwood

> А что значит "не предал"?


 что б не кинул, когда не нужна буду в плане поддержки.

----------


## _lamer

Странная у тебя тактика - спасаться, помогая другим? Может, тогда в волонтёры податься, без шуток. Или вон как ещё христиане рассуждают - неся чужой крест, забыть о своём. Да вот страшно надорваться, не знаю. Это тоже тяжело.

----------


## darkwood

> Странная у тебя тактика - спасаться, помогая другим? Может, тогда в волонтёры податься, без шуток. Или вон как ещё христиане рассуждают - неся чужой крест, забыть о своём. Да вот страшно надорваться, не знаю. Это тоже тяжело.


 нет, тут дело не в том. я о взаимопомощи говорю...

----------


## neji

а я вот не знаю чем мне можно помочь и чем я сам могу помочь. поэтому получается взаимное нытьё. деструктив. приятно находить кого то похожего на себя, но толку от этого на самом деле никакого.

----------


## darkwood

ну не скажи.
не всегда взаимное нытье

----------


## neji

если есть о чём поговорить, кроме того что всё тлен, наверно не так уж всё плохо)

----------


## _lamer

> нет, тут дело не в том. я о взаимопомощи говорю...


   Как двое тонущих могут друг другу помочь - утопить друг друга побыстрее.

----------


## Севастьяна

> Странная у тебя тактика - спасаться, помогая другим? Может, тогда в волонтёры податься, без шуток. Или вон как ещё христиане рассуждают - неся чужой крест, забыть о своём. Да вот страшно надорваться, не знаю. Это тоже тяжело.


 Ну иногда чужие проблемы кажутся легче своих, можно помогать решать другому проблему, а кто-то будет помогать решать твою, таким образом поменявшись проблемами можно Обоим выйти из депрессии !

----------


## Грешник Сё

Если взаимное нытьё, то ей-богу, лучше быть в одиночестве. Своих проблем хватает. Но если разнообразить своё общение с человеком, имеющим схожие проблемы, то почему бы и нет. Не надо фильтровать речь и письмо, чтобы не травмировать психику "здорового" человека)

----------

